# Potencias chicas de auto



## German Volpe (Nov 21, 2008)

hola gente quisiera saber que tendran adentro las potencias chicas esas que venden q se venden hasta $150 , la verdad que no estoy seguro si tendran tda 2003 o parecidos porque tengo ganas de armarme uno para unos parlantes xsound como estos, y si me conviene armarmelo o comprarmelo hecho.por lo del integrado estaba pensando en un tda2003 pero medio que nose ya me arme algunos y como que tienen un toke de saturacion que jode jaj  .
quisiera armarme algo a bajo precio como las potencias esas chicas que creo que tendrian q andar bien paara los 6x9. desde ya espero sus respuestas.



esos son los parlantes:     _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-39683338-parlantes-x-sound-6x9-4-vias-400w-nuevos-en-caja-_JM_


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 21, 2008)

Hola, yo compre una para ver como son y no estan nada mal. Tienen un TDA del tipo de los que traen los autos de 4 canales pero en config. puente. 
Te paso unas fotos.

asludos

Juan Jose.

PD: tiran mas que un TDA2003.


----------



## German Volpe (Nov 22, 2008)

a me parece muy bueno che.   me recomendarian armar con un tda 7377? tirara lo mismo? sonara bien con 6x9?


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola voldemot, yo compré hace mucho tiempo una pyramid de 240W, adentro tenía un integrado TA8220, la verdad que la potencia era bastante mala, pésima calidad de sonido. Ahora le saqué la placa y le armé una nueva con 2 TDA1562, usando la misma carcaza y disipador. Pongo fotos cuando pueda...
El TDA7377 anda bien, lo recomiendo para 2 canales por su costo y sencillés. Hay varios TDAs que tienen hasta 4 canales y son muy sencillos también pero no los eh probado.

Saludos


----------



## maxep (Nov 23, 2008)

che juan jose el integrado de esa potencia senon audo cual es? es un 7377?


----------



## German Volpe (Nov 24, 2008)

mnicolau dijo:
			
		

> Hola voldemot, yo compré hace mucho tiempo una pyramid de 240W, adentro tenía un integrado TA8220, la verdad que la potencia era bastante mala, pésima calidad de sonido. Ahora le saqué la placa y le armé una nueva con 2 TDA1562, usando la misma carcaza y disipador. Pongo fotos cuando pueda...
> El TDA7377 anda bien, lo recomiendo para 2 canales por su costo y sencillés. Hay varios TDAs que tienen hasta 4 canales y son muy sencillos también pero no los eh probado.
> 
> Saludos




muchas gracias mnicolau te quisiera hacer una pregunta. ¿ se consiguen los tda 7377 en casas de electronicas o son complicados de conseguir? ¿ el precio en cuanto rondaria masomenos en pesos argentinos? ç


muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 24, 2008)

maxep dijo:
			
		

> che juan jose el integrado de esa potencia senon audo cual es? es un 7377?



Maxep, no recuerdo ahora pero creo que es un TA8220H o algo parecido. Lo que se es que 100 watts NO tira NI LOCO. Es mas chica que una potencia quen dos TDA1562.

Pero, vale unos 145 pesos. Que mas podemos pedir por esa plata?.


saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## viktor_284 (Nov 24, 2008)

hola, mirando la hoja de datos del ta8220 dice que tira a 4ohm 12v:15w y a 2ohm 12v:22w


----------



## maxep (Nov 24, 2008)

aa ok gracias  pòr el dato..
el 7377 sale 10 pesos.. ojo que hay dif calidades
en once en bulogne surme no los compres en electronica el univerrso que son una cagda. yo los compro en sanjuan y 9 de julio .
saludosss


----------

